# Meet Paddy....



## Truckin Tuckers (Nov 2, 2017)

We've christened him Paddy – being first registered on St Patrick’s Day there was no other alternative! 

After months of research, motoring the southern coast and numerous test drives we picked an Elddis Accordo 125. Badged as an ‘Envy’, a Dolphin Motorhomes dealer special. We had looked at several Majestics (dealer specials from Marquis) but eventually settled on this one.

In September we did the North Coast 500 tour in the Scottish Highlands and had an absolutely fantastic time.  As we are newbies to motorhoming we stayed at campsites which gave us a sort of safety net while getting used to living in our lovely home on wheels, Paddy.  

Our next challenge is to go wildcamping....  we would like to go to Somerset, any suggestions for potential places in and around Shepton Mallet / Wells?

Regards Gill and Eddie
Truckin' Tuckers – Doodling Around – artist, wife and dog. The adventures in a motorhome of a travelling artist, wife and their labradoodle dog


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 2, 2017)

Paddy's a gorgeous van! Enjoy in good health


----------



## oppy (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooh is this racist ???????????????????????????
Sorry
an ex pat mick( via Tatty famine immigrants !!)

This is a happy asylum, so nice to meet you


----------



## Truckin Tuckers (Nov 2, 2017)

*What's in a name*



oppy said:


> Ooh is this racist ???????????????????????????
> Sorry
> an ex pat mick( via Tatty famine immigrants !!)
> 
> This is a happy asylum, so nice to meet you



Hi Oppy
Another factor in the naming of Paddy was that I'm Irish, from Dublin, so can hardly be racist of myself.
Thanks
Eddie


----------



## oppy (Nov 2, 2017)

Truckin Tuckers said:


> Hi Oppy
> Another factor in the naming of Paddy was that I'm Irish, from Dublin, so can hardly be racist of myself.
> Thanks
> Eddie



Ignore me, I'm just a daft owd drunk.
My family hail from Waterford, the McCarthy's, and my cousin is a monk out there.
We hope to do the NC 500 in 2018. We spent a month or so in Scotland earlier this year and had probably the best few weeks that we have ever had camping in the UK. Apart from a trip to the emerald isle for a funeral donkeys years ago, I have never been there so Sue and I are are hoping to, providing we are still above ground, spend a little time enjoying the gentle rain and the 40 shades of green in 2019


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome Frucking er sorry Trucking Tuckers, I am a big fan of Paddy Crerand so Paddy is a good name for me, love the avatar, did Eddie do it?, there might be a bit of business on here for him:rolleyes2:


----------



## oppy (Nov 2, 2017)

Tezza33 said:


> Why did you go to a Donkeys funeral Peter View attachment 59356
> 
> 
> Welcome Frucking er sorry Trucking Tuckers, I am a big fan of Paddy Crerand so Paddy is a good name for me, love the avatar, did Eddie do it?, there might be a bit of business on here for him:rolleyes2:



It was my grandmother


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 2, 2017)

oppy said:


> It was my grandmother


Sorry Peter, it looked funny when I wrote it


----------



## Truckin Tuckers (Nov 3, 2017)

*Art on the Go!*



Tezza33 said:


> Welcome Frucking er sorry Trucking Tuckers, I am a big fan of Paddy Crerand so Paddy is a good name for me, love the avatar, did Eddie do it?, there might be a bit of business on here for him:rolleyes2:



Hi Tezza33
Yes I did the artwork for the avatar (Paddy) which is part of the logo we put on the sides and back of the MH.
If you are interested in my drawings / art done on my travels please see our blog.
travel-Art – Truckin' Tuckers
or my website,    302

If any members wish to have an individual custom artwork for their site or vehicle just drop me line.
:yeahthat: :cheers:
Cheers Eddie


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 3, 2017)

Truckin Tuckers said:


> Hi Oppy
> Another factor in the naming of Paddy was that I'm Irish, from Dublin, so can hardly be racist of myself.
> Thanks
> Eddie



Well i see you have a good orange lead hanging out the back paddy,good on you.:lol-053::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 3, 2017)

Van looks great.


----------

